# Respect the Farmers this weekend!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

With the rain we have had this past week and only one day of clear weather before we hit the fields. I want to remind everyone about tearing up section lines and other low travel area's!

I grew up on a farm and nothing aggravated the farmers more than us hunters out on section lines and dirt trails during these conditions. While it is legal to travel the section line, use some common sense. The season is long so use your feet instead of the truck or 4 wheeler. The season is just getting underway and it make no sense to burn bridges for yourself and others later on.

We all need to use common sense this weekend. I will bet that that unposted field will be posted along with the rest of the farmers ground when he drives by and sees deep ruts in a field because someone decided to drive out to off load his stuff.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Very good advice Ron!!


----------



## Barton (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes that is very good advice for every hunter to know for this week and later on in the season. Good luck and good huntin. :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

a happy land owner is better for all of us. respect them


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

nd it'd take a NR to respect the landowners greatest requests!!! :lol: :lol: Nah, JK, I know what it's all about since I've been farming since I was 5 years old, and I'm 23 now...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone meet any new landowners this weekend? That is still one of my favorite things is meeting new landowners..........even if they turn us down that day/weekend. k:


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

Another great way to respect the farmers is to get permission to hunt their lands even if they don't have it posted. It's just plain respectful. We met a couple of the nicest farmers in the last couple of weeks and not only did they let us hunt the land we wanted... they also took us to some other spots on their land holding birds. Both of these gentlemen owned quite a bit of land.

One of the mornings during early season one of the farmers had turned us down for one of his fields because him and his son and nephew were going to hunt it, but he did put us on another field and we were able to get a few. But..... when he got to his field a group was already in it that hadn't asked permission. So his hunt was ruined. I know it wasn't posted and they didn't do anything illegal, but it wasn't very respectful. And because of this one groups actions he has since posted much of the land that was once open to just about anyone, nearly 3000 acres. The group were residents of Grand Forks and the farmer has now said he will only let NR's hunt his land. EVERYONE needs to keep the farmer's rights in mind. He hadn't posted it because he didn't have the time and didn't mind people hunting his land but just wanted to know who was on it and when.

We are still welcome for the rest of the year and probably years to come just because we took the extra 30 min to go and have a pleasant chat with the farmer.

Go talk to the farmers. They are very nice and usualy will give permission.


----------

